# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  We are currently experiencing high call volumes - *elevator music*

## Darkangelyaya

Standard Bank Insurance Limited has ONE Call Centre number. :Batman: 
Yesterday, I held on for two hours, and I hear that bloody elevator music everywhere now.
Today, I held the line for another hour, and again, another hour. (My phone battery died).
The claim was registered, I got an authorization code, last week already...
But: The assessors can get to the property in Jan 2013, the insurance contractor in March 2013; which would have been OK if I wasn't staring straight up at thunder and lightning in the nightsky and getting soaking wet - on my couch.
All I'm asking is the yay or nay for a quote I have submitted.
Yay would mean a dry couch and no more antibiotics.
Nay would mean several rolls of duct tape.
Now is that too much too ask?

----------


## ians

Glad to see i am not the only fool fighting with insurnce companies, to think i was considering moving to standard bank property insurnace, because my bond is with them and they are insisting i have property insurance. They keep threatening that if i dont provide them with a policy number they will add an insurance installment to my bond.

By the way they shouldnt play any music they should answer the damn phone.

----------

Plumbing Supplies (14-Nov-12)

----------


## gac

I was a client of SBIB for approx 18 years and in recent years experienced less than satisfactory service. Took my business away and gave it to a local Brokerelse and would encourage others to do the same. I now have one person to assist me, who has a name and a face and is available when I need them. Claims are dealt with immeadiately as they hold a mandate to deal with these in-house. Costs only a little more than SBIB but more than worth it. No more Call Centres listening to music and being subjected to people who really dont give a damn and whom it is impossible to hold accountable for their lack of action. And forget about getting through to any sort of management, you can't find them.

----------

Darkangelyaya (14-Nov-12)

----------


## ians

Call centres ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................you have to be a real patient person when dealing with them, but when you think about it, all they are doing is using the goverment and municipal approuch to service. they just dont care. You gona go somewhere else, to join another que.

Armed response, cellphone, goverment, bank call centres they all fall in the same category, 45 min + response time.

----------


## Blurock

If you have to deal with a business via a call centre they may just not be worth dealing with. I want a face and a name so that someone can take accountability for their product/service or whatever.

Many call centres have started due to centralisation of power and decision making. The branches of banks for instance can make no decisions, but have to refer everything to head office. Of course head office can not deal with the volumes, hence the need for call centres. The problem is that the people at the call centre knows nothing about banking and can only give you the generic answers. There is no problem solving, solutions or any expertise, as they have only been trained to answer the phone (some times they don't even do that).

----------

Darkangelyaya (14-Nov-12)

----------


## Darkangelyaya

> Call centres ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................you have to be a real patient person when dealing with them, but when you think about it, all they are doing is using the goverment and municipal approuch to service. they just dont care. You gona go somewhere else, to join another que.
> 
> Armed response, cellphone, goverment, bank call centres they all fall in the same category, 45 min + response time.



Yeah, on the Council note - Watch this:
For those who don't know - THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO FELL A TREE - But it's a good way to get killed.
(This is what our money is paying for - and the R12mill upgrade to a recreational area, for a ONE-NIGHT political party next year.)

----------


## Dave A

How about they give a menu of "on hold entertainment" you can choose from. Various music genres, comedy, *anything* but the same tune over and over and over...

----------


## Darkangelyaya

After six hours in total on the phone with SIL, I have just been informed that the quotations I have submitted have not been approved, and I must 'just wait' for an assessor to go and view the damage.
My sense of humour is wearing positively Lyndsey Lohan.
I guess they'll have to wait for their premiums too.

----------


## ians

I wish you luck, There is a "rumour" going around that the insurance companies are doing everything possible to reject claims due to massive rate of claims being submited. It is just a really bad time to be putting in claims. If it was 6 months ago before all the storms hail and bad weather, chances are you would have been paid out. That could be why the assessor had his camera out taking pictures of my entire property and not just the driveway when i put in the claim.

----------


## Darkangelyaya

I give up. Three weeks and countless lies later, I still have nothing to show for the damage done by 30cm of hail.

----------


## Rafael

Just give me a radio station to listen to as long as its not the same song over and over.

Call centers are the worst to deal with, you need your own broker. The call center agent doesn't know who you are and has no emotional attachment to you as they don't benefit from you directly.
Instead of std bank getting the management fee, get a broker. Your life will be a lot easier

----------

Darkangelyaya (30-Nov-12)

----------


## tec0

Get yourself a lawyer company with a reasonable retainer. My insurance wanted to play around after a car accident, the rent a lawyer got hold of them and my car got fixed the following week. 

See I made it simple or they fix my car or I rent a car and they pay for it. Have a look at your contract see if there is a specified time given for the claim to be processed? 

Just remember whatever the problem is with your insurance company it is not your problem. You pay them they give you cover when the crap hits the fan. If they have thousands of claims and cant handle it It is not your problem. 

Just remember they are almost always unreasonable so give them the same treatment.

----------


## Dave A

I just got an email from Standard titled "Time to get Business Insurance from Standard Bank"

When I got down to the benefits:




> Benefits include: 
> •	Competitive monthly premiums
> •	A dedicated in-house claims team
> •	High levels of service
> •	A one-stop-shop for insurance services and products
> •	An understanding of business risks


I couldn't help thinking of this thread.

Off to the trash with that then...

----------

